# .17HMR (Savage 93R17 GV)



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

Does anyone own or have experience with the Savage 17 HMRs? I have the chance to buy the 93R17 GV for $150. Only had a couple boxes of rounds sent down range. The guy keeps his guns in amazing condition so I know it'll be clean and well kept. Is $150 used to much for this plinkster? He's leaving the scope rings n for me.

I've read that some think its to heavy because of the barrel but I kind of like a little heavier gun. I plan to get this to use on small game then pass to my daughter to teach her to shoot. She's only 8 months now so I'll make sure it works over the next few years.

http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/93R17GV


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd absolutely buy it for that price.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Me.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

They are all great shooters with any of the ammo offered. No felt recoil so great for beginners. Took a few woodchucks with the 17-grain zingers and no exit but DRT. Ammo's relatively cheap, too. I'd get it for that money like others have suggested.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Buy it now before he changes his mind.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Buy it they are good shooters that one has the good trigger in it also and its a good price and you know how it was treated


----------



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

Got the gun yesterday. Not a bad buy for the price. He even threw in the scope but I do need to swap that scope out though. Even got 150 rounds with it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You got the gun, scope, and a 150 rounds of ammo for $150.00. You should feel guilty for stealing it like that - lol.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:that: agreed.


----------



## dogdown (Oct 30, 2014)

Love mine. Have had it for years and lay down fox with ease. Biggest problem is, the winters in NJ are cold and windy for the most part. It is tough airing it out 100+ yards with a nice stiff breeze. that is why I have a 22-250 and a RRA 18" AR.

Awesome gun over all and it really puts a hurting on Groundhog in the spring and summer too!


----------

